# Trading power of "off-brand" Hawaiian Gold Crown resorts



## alanraycole (Dec 11, 2007)

I own an "off-brand" Gold Crown resort week in Hawaii and and want to know if all Hawaii Gold Crown Red Season resort weeks will be treated as any Hawaii Gold Crown Red Season resort week or on the past trading experience of the resort? More specifically, will I have enough trading power to get into a Marriott, Hyatt, Starwood or comparable property in Red Season in the continental US?

I have been depositing my Cliffs Club week into PFD with RCI. My other option is to deposit it with II. I like RCI points because I have more options, including Last Calls and Instant Exchanges, which I have used a lot... including exchanging back into the Cliffs with 85% of my points left over.  However, with II, I could enjoy a Marriott, Hyatt, or Starwood with my week... in theory. (For what it is worth, I don't have a RCI weeks account, just the points account and an II account.)

Bottom line... I only want to deposit my Cliffs Club week into II if it would get me a high demand week in the continental U.S. Otherwise, I would prefer the versatility of depositing it into my points account.

(I asked this question in another way in another thread, but only got a couple thoughts. I rephrased the question here to more clearly get to my point. Reports on your successes and failures of other "off-brand" Gold Crowns will be greatly appreciated.)


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 11, 2007)

*It Should work well*

We own four weeks at a comfortable resort at the Waikiki Banyan and trade quite a bit with II. Our week is not gold crown or five star. We have traded for over ten marriotts weeks the past four years and almost all are five star. Right now we are at the Camelback resort in high season in scottsdale trading an II bonus week. You will get 2 for one in II for your hawaii week. Just make sure you deposit by telephone and confirm the two for one. We have alwaysw gotten it for our much less trading power weeks than I think you have. We bought our four weeks for $1250 eack or $5000.Not bad as they rent for about that.
We had over 100 exchanges with RCI but for us it got worse and worse. We do not have any resorts that are points so they seem to make you pleased.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 15, 2007)

*Thanks for your reply.*

I apprecitate the help.


----------



## buffalobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

alanraycole said:


> I own an "off-brand" Gold Crown resort week in Hawaii and and want to know if all Hawaii Gold Crown Red Season resort weeks will be treated as any Hawaii Gold Crown Red Season resort week or on the past trading experience of the resort? More specifically, will I have enough trading power to get into a Marriott, Hyatt, Starwood or comparable property in Red Season in the continental US?
> 
> I have been depositing my Cliffs Club week into PFD with RCI. My other option is to deposit it with II. I like RCI points because I have more options, including Last Calls and Instant Exchanges, which I have used a lot... including exchanging back into the Cliffs with 85% of my points left over.  However, with II, I could enjoy a Marriott, Hyatt, or Starwood with my week... in theory. (For what it is worth, I don't have a RCI weeks account, just the points account and an II account.)
> 
> ...



I happen to own the Cliffs Club also and even though I have both a RCI Weeks and Points account I found that I could turn it into RCI points. Last year it was for 55,000 points. I'm in the process of doing the same thing this year for 2008 and according to RCI I'll get 60,000 points for it. Thats not to bad for a one bed, one bath. I found out last year after I first bought it when I was reading a news letter Cliffs Club put out that because it really is owned by the members you have a chose of where you want to put you week. 
You do have to go though process of getting a week set up in your name, that way you have a unit number and a specific week and then you go to RCI


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Dec 17, 2007)

We also own at Cliffs Club in the fall season.  We have never had a problem getting a Marroitt.  We have stayed at at the Grande Vista, Cypress Harbor and Horizons in Orlando and Marriott in Williamsburg.  We also have traded into DVC a few times.  We have always recieved a bonus week.  Next summer we will be going to Massnutten and they say that is a hard trader.  We have been with II for 8 years now and have had no problems.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate your comments.


----------

